# Christmas Gifts



## jasonb (Dec 17, 2017)

Tried my hand at a couple new gifts in addition to just turnings. First pic is amboyna and ebony earings and second pic is cherry and dyed buckeye burl pendants.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice work Jason!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 17, 2017)

Those are awesome! Nice work!

Where'd you get the hardware and the cards for the earings? I think I'd like to try making some sometime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2017)

Good looking stuff Jason! I'm with Matt, interested to know where the hardware is from as well. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 17, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Those are awesome! Nice work!
> 
> Where'd you get the hardware and the cards for the earings? I think I'd like to try making some sometime.



Link below is where I got the hardware, I forgot where I picked up the cards.

http://www.beadkraft.com/findings

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 18, 2017)

Very nice indeed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 18, 2017)

Pretty cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice looking stuff, the pendants are cool, been thinking of making some casted ones as well. For people looking for the hardware, if you have a Michael's around they got all you'd need, not sure if hobby lobby sells the stuff but I wouldn't be surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice stuff Jason! The ladies will love em, I got into making some for a while, I gave em to about every woman I knew..... fun little projects and a great way to use the scraps. Michaels, Joannes, Hobby Lobby all sell the findings, as well as a bunch online, I used to order from these guys; www.firemountaingems.com/


----------



## jasonb (Dec 18, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff Jason! The ladies will love em, I got into making some for a while, I gave em to about every woman I knew..... fun little projects and a great way to use the scraps. Michaels, Joannes, Hobby Lobby all sell the findings, as well as a bunch online, I used to order from these guys; www.firemountaingems.com/



Agreed, great way to use the scraps. Thanks for the link, gave me more ideas, like adding a crystal to the bottom of em.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 18, 2017)

@barry richardson after I rip the pieces thin on a bandsaw, the finish is pretty rough and requires a good amount of sanding. Any tips or tricks to get a smoother surface and reduce the amount of sanding required?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sharp blade, more teeth per inch, slow your feed rate.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Sharp blade, more teeth per inch, slow your feed rate.



Okay but if my current blade is the sharpest tool in the shed, tried adding more teeth to my current blade (but who knew elmers wouldn't hold), and want to go faster how would I do that?  
Just kidding, thanks for the suggestions I'll give them a try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2017)

Jason, I have one of these, very handy for sanding small stuff, the belts (4x24) are cheap and lots of grits available, and it's quick to change them.





It's a little tricky with the small thin stuff though, can be hard on the fingertips. Another method I use is to glue several grits of sandpaper on a flat board with spray adhesive, press down on the small pieces with your fingertips and rub them over the sand paper, starting with a coarse grit, you can get rid of those saw marks pretty quick.... I also have a huge supply of 5" self adhesive sanding disc I got from Tony, so sometimes I just slap one of those on the end of my jointer bed for a flat subsurface, and sand away, peel it off when I'm done....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 18, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Jason, I have one of these, very handy for sanding small stuff, the belts (4x24) are cheap and lots of grits available, and it's quick to change them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Barry! Sounds like some good suggestions. You should see my finger nails after buffing out those pendants, they are buffed and smooth as well. Made myself conscious going to work having shiny thumbnails. haha...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 18, 2017)

The cheapy blades at Harbor Freight, with high tooth count, usually do a pretty good job when new Jason. If you bind anything, or hit anything, and change set on a single tooth however, you're going to be right back where you are now. Fresh out of the package however, the high tooth count with slow feed rate seems to run pretty smooth and requires minimal sanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2017)

Double stick tape works too. 

Nice creations....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> The cheapy blades at Harbor Freight, with high tooth count, usually do a pretty good job when new Jason. If you bind anything, or hit anything, and change set on a single tooth however, you're going to be right back where you are now. Fresh out of the package however, the high tooth count with slow feed rate seems to run pretty smooth and requires minimal sanding.



Thanks Rocky, I'll definitely give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

